# CT not flaring!



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

OK so I got a CT male on sunday, as you can see from my signature he is in a one gallon. Whenever I put a mirror infront of him he just movesback then forward and looks intot he mirror without flaring. Has this happened to anybody? Does anybody think they know why he is not flaring?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

He looks like hes flaring in the pic you have


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol i got it from google because my tank is only 1g tall so I couldn't get a good pic of him lolz


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

This is how fared he always is:


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

i don't even think that is flaring, and he looks much more vibrant than that it was the least blurry pic I could get though


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Here I got a pic that isn't blurry:


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Aslong as he is healthy, you have nothing to worry about....he may just be a 'omega' male betta lol

CL


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

omega? what do you mean by that?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

They mean that he isn't an Alpha male so doens't get threatened by other male Bettas and therefore is more laid back and less territorial. Fish are animals and have individual thought processes, you can't expect him to just preform for you whenever you want. Give him a chance to get used to his new tank too!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I know they have their own personalities but I thought CTs were more aggressive, so he won`t flare at male? But when he is happy and has more space do you think he will show off and flare? If it doesn`t feel threatened by other males and I put it in a divided tank and the other male is flaring at him does that mean he won`t flare at him? because that would be really good because I hear in divided tanks if a betta flares too much it gets stressed out is that true?


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

ikermalli said:


> I know they have their own personalities but I thought CTs were more aggressive, so he won`t flare at male? But when he is happy and has more space do you think he will show off and flare? If it doesn`t feel threatened by other males and I put it in a divided tank and the other male is flaring at him does that mean he won`t flare at him? because that would be really good because I hear in divided tanks if a betta flares too much it gets stressed out is that true?


Omega=laid back, not agressive.

Yes, they do get stressed if kept in a tank with a divider.

CL


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

does that mean he will never flare?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

What you are doing here is akin to a parent with a healthy, happy child getting flustered because their child has the wrong color hair. We all buy our pets with certain expectations, but, as has already been said, fish are individuals and each will have its own personality. 

I have noticed bettas are even less predictable and more individualistic in their personalities than most. Some will act extremely aggresive toward other fish, and flare whenever someone walks into a room, while some will take a more passive attitude and show excitement by swimming to the front of the tank and frantically paddling their pectoral fins.

What it comes down to is this...your fish is what he is. He may not be the aggressive, hyper-masculine, butt-kicking bruiser you had hoped for (though in the end, just about any fish can whoop on a betta), but he appears healthy, active and is eating, so there is no cause for concern.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am not getting flustered I love my bettas flaring or not but I was wondering why he didnt flare and also when my VT is happy he flares so I was wondering about that. by the way for punctuation that I missed on didnt or wont or something like that it is not that I cannot spell simply that my keyboard is not functioning properly. I don`t care if my fish will every fully flare i was just wondering, really all i want is my fish to be happy and healthy


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that last sentence, and I apologize for my faulty assumptions in regard to your motives. I have seen many situations where people are unhappy because their pet doesn't fit a certain mold and that appeared to be the case here. I am pleased that I was mistaken.

In my opinion, it's just a personality difference. Your betta may be taking a while to settle in, or he may never flare. Only time will tell. But, as I said, if he looks well, acts well and has a healthy appetite, I wouldn't worry.

P.S. I hadn't even noticed any typing errors. As long as you don't type everything in abbreviations that take me hours to figure out, it's fine with me.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't worry, it is in human nature to make assumptions. I am going to be cleaning his tank every two days right now as I just did and he seems a lot happier now. He goes for everything I put in there, but I do not over feed him. I hope that you were thinking that I buy bettas just to entertain myself. I am very interested in their habits and their reactions to new tanks or a betta being seen in another tank.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

he didn't flare at first but I put his tank beside my 5G and he started to flare(I placed it there so I could do a water change)! then when I put a mirror in front of him he looks at it for about two minutes and he flares


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay so I got him to flare and he looks like a fairly young betta but for some reason he is not flaring his cheeks, is that normal? Will he ever be able to? Does it affect his health?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The simple answer...yes, yes and no.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, thank you! since the water change he hasn't stopped moving!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

My current Betta, a "crowntail" (pet store crowntails aren't "real" crowntails, or something like that  ) doesn't flare much and has never built a bubble nest. All of my previous Bettas (all veiltails) were macho beasts that flared at everything and built bubble nests their whole lives. I don't know why people say that crowntails are more aggressive. I do know that individual fish will have different personalities.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, but it seems to me that all vieltails are really aggressive. Also this animal scientist I was talking to said their is no such thing as omega and alpha bettas but vieltails seem alpha and CTs seem to be omega thats just FME


----------

